# treatment for listeria



## paperboy-7 (Feb 15, 2005)

hi all yearling off feed, day 2 going in circles leaning against fence, called vet in meantime , he said sounds like listeria. has anyone treated listeria???? last night when found gave 500ml oil drench, 10ml c&d antitaxin not vac. 10ml nutri-drench. this morning 35ml nuti-drench, thought it was posion of some kind.vet said treat w/antiboc but not sure he will call back w/info or visite. she is an agressive eater,always hast to nose in she got, but why would she eat molded hay when she has the best pasture??? to molded hay, they are free range on 25ac plus feed but she tries everthing.. has anyone treated sorry for rambling,, thanks nfp


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm responding mainly to bump this up to the attention of the experienced folks . . . but the symptoms could also be goat polio, which is treated with high doses of Thiamine, a vitamin B. Since not everyone has a good goat vet, whether it is listeriosis or goat polio, I've read folks begin treating aggressively with antibiotics AND injectable Thiamine, both you can get from your vet.

Do you have injectable vitamin B? Or any antibiotics? If not, and the vet doesn't call back, go show up at the vet's office and see if they'll help you more quickly. Sometimes they'll sell you meds right there. Neither medication is dangerous, so they shouldn't have a problem doing so by your word. Best of luck!!


----------



## paperboy-7 (Feb 15, 2005)

hi thanks for the comeback, i have most all meds but he thought it was a different antib so thats why im waiting. will give her5 ml b12 right now, wont hurt, me being a quack vet.. most vets take care of the big buck horse people i just cant have them come out for everything and thats what most want around here. vicki and the other goat people are great to take the time w/all of us, shes out w/her own goats in the middle of the day, has alllllllllllways helped me. thanks again nfp


----------



## paperboy-7 (Feb 15, 2005)

hi all looked up tylosin 200 says for mycoplasma----florfenicol {nuflor] anybody know?????? thanks nfp


----------



## Loda Farm (Mar 5, 2006)

I treated a Boer buck for two weeks for Listeria. My vet put him on mega doses of LA200 twice daily. He was a 7 month old, and was on 6cc twice daly. He impoved, and we really thought he would make it, but died Christmas day. He had gone from not standing or holding up his head to I had to chase him Christmas morning to catch him for his dose. When I went out that night for his second dose, he was dead. It's nto just moldy hay they can get it from though, my vet said that a rat or mouse can die and decompose in a hay field, while it is growing, and the Listeria can get on the hay that way. Not common, but can happen. I was baffled, because we feed small square bales, and I always look for mold. I never saw any at all. 

Laura


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I lost a wether last summer to what I believe was listeriosis. 

Does your goat have a temp? Mine started at 106.5 F.

He weighed about 40 pounds and I hit him on day one with 5cc of Pen G (300,000 units/cc), 1 cc on days 2 and 3. I didn't know any better at the time and stopped treatment. He got better and better and on day 4 I really expected to see him fully recovered when I came back on day 5. Instead he was skinny and his head tipped slightly to the left. He also could not close his mouth. It wasn't locked but he didn't have the muscle control to close it. I should have shot him then but waited until morning. He was curled up and moaning in the morning so I shot him then. Poor little guy.

Looking back I think I could have saved him if I had continued injections for at least 5 days along with the probiotics.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Listeriosis - caused by the bacteria Listeria monocytogenes, found in soil, water, plant litter, silage and goat's digestive tract. Brought on by feeding silage, sudden changes in kind of feed, parasitism, dramatic weather changes and advanced stages of pregnancy. 

Symptoms - Depression, decreased appetite, fever, leaning or stumbling or moving in one direction only, head pulled to flank with rigid neck, facial paralysis on one side, slack jaw, and drooling, abortions. 

Treatment - Administration of Procaine penicillin every six hours for three to five days, then daily for an additional seven days. 


http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

GL with your goats.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You need a vet prescribed dose of PenG (and it's an alarming dose administered IM over several injection sites at leat 2x daily) and an anti-inflamitory, probably a steriod like Dexamethasone. Daily with supportive theropy like oral electroltes, B Complex, and weekly AD. If they just started pasture you have to consider grass tetny too, but there's no point guessing, you need a vet on farm, and ASAP.


----------



## paperboy-7 (Feb 15, 2005)

hi all well after 100m ride lots of phone calls and 125.00 for meds.. this is what was given for her,banamine for brain swelling, thats why she goes in circles. .8 ml once for 3 days stop for 3 days and do again.. 12ml b1 first day then 5ml rest of 10 days..pen g 12ml first day then 6ml 2 times a day..nuflor 5ml first day then every other 3ml rest of 10 days. feed alfapellet-gruel 1qt twice aday, probotic every day,lots of water. shes a good girl just 1yr old, lots of fight left she drank water, ate some gruel on her own. will tube feed as much as she can hold will give pen 1am and start 5 am over again i guess for 10 days. thanks for all advice from everyone, vet said she had saved 3 out of many. later nfp


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Good luck with her. It all depends on if you caught her early enough. I hope you did.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Let us know how she's doing when you get a chance!


----------



## paperboy-7 (Feb 15, 2005)

lit ss is holding on. got her in a round cattle panel pen so its easy to move up against the fence. tube feed 6 --300g tubs of gruel today. she ate alittle sweet feed couple hands full so she knows feed and drank alittle water on her own. i guess shes ok vet said maybe 10 days of this. thanks again for all your help and support, later nfp


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Good luck with her!

Is she getting hay or browse? I would think that would help keep her rumen functioning and healthy.


----------



## paperboy-7 (Feb 15, 2005)

hi all alittle update,, she seems to be improving. she is eating grain,hay and goes out w/the girls in the woods.her brain is not right still unstable thinking. lots of probotics every day, didnt gruel her today will tomo, the gruel is plenty wet but will tube her w/1qt water. havent seen her pee or poop that worries me. she is strong enough for what shes been through.she went to bed w/main herd tonight. holding her own thanks everyone nfp


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm glad to hear she's hanging on. I hope she continues to improve.

Thanks for the update.

Is she eating browse? Drinking water?

You can give her a skin pinch test to see if she's hydrated.


----------

